# 3717 or 3777



## leongkc

What do you guys think?
I've been to my local boutique, and I have seen the new chrono in the flesh.
Only thing I couldn't do is a side by side comparison, as the 3717 is already pulled off the boutiques.

I must say the 3777 looks big on my 7" wrist, despite only 1mm increase in size. The difference in bezel design allows for a larger dial.
I gotta go find an AD with 3717 to try it out....However, time is running out, before they pull them out.

What do you guys think of the 2? 3717 or 3777?


----------



## portauto

I haven't had a chance to see a 3777 in person yet, but aesthetically for me it would have to be the 3717 with the simple and clean dial. The seconds markers, date window, and Schaffhausen in the seconds dial on the 3777 don't do it for me (it's still a lovely watch but we're comparing apples to apples here after all!)

Kindest regards,
Portauto


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

I say the 3717, too. as Portauto mentioned, it's simple, clean, and just a bad ass watch!


----------



## Cybotron

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> I say the 3717, too. as Portauto mentioned, it's simple, clean, and just a bad ass watch!


I agree


----------



## Travel_emperor

Cybotron said:


> I agree


HI

3717! I am also told that there is an even revised version of 3777 as well launched on the lines of original 3717


----------



## ajdh

I just been through the same problem myself, in the end I went for the 3717 for all the reasons above. I don't regret my choice, I love the watch and it's not been off my wrist since I received it.


----------



## mikeyc

Not a very scientific poll, but so far everyone prefers the 3717, including myself.... Interesting.


----------



## Fomenko

One more vote for the older model. 
This extra millimeter may end up making a real difference in annual sales... Time will tell!


----------



## leongkc

The 3717 is indeed popular, till almost none are left at the local ADs.
The one I could find, comes with a leather strap, and not with the bracelet which is what I really wanted.

Getting a bracelet separately is also not an option, as it no longer made economical sense....

Looks very much like I'll wait for the 3777 to arrive and think about it again.


----------



## Jim123

I prefer the 3777. I think the slightly larger size is a plus for my big wrists and surprisingly I like the busy dial with the extra 05-55 round the outside and the 3 date wheel does not put me off. I said surprisingly as on the big pilot I prefer the newer version for its less cramped cleaner look.


----------



## wicked

I like the 3777. It has a bigger wrist presence though it is only 1mm larger. The thin bezel on 3777, like the big pilot's, makes the dial pop out really nice. It's hard to tell from pictures, put a 3717 and 3777 side by side, you 'll know what I mean. I also find the triple date is a refreshing change from the standard valjoux 7750 calendar display with the watchmaker's name printed on top, 90% of the chrono in the market looks like that. (However, I do not think the triple date goes well with mark 17)

Another plus point for 3777 is the new big pilot style strap(minus the rivet)


----------



## abl66340

I'll chime in and agree with most that the 3717's cleaner look appeals to me more than the 3777.

Cheers,

Austin


----------



## yessir69

I just bought a new 3717 earlier this week. So that's my vote.


----------



## conquistador

It's a real tough choice. Here's my take:

Likes of 3717 - Cleaner dial, 42mm diameter (fits my wrist better)
Dislikes of 3717 - NIL

Likes of 3777 - Date display (gotta love that)
Dislikes - Unnecessary minute markers (5, 10, 20, 25...)

If the prices of both watches are very similar, I'd go with whichever feels better on my wrist at the point of purchase. If you are able to get the 3717 at a cheaper price (considerable enough) when compared to the 3777, I'd say get the 3717 instead.


----------



## leongkc

After a month of deliberation..... the winner is.... the Mark XVI!









Pictured here with my other IWC.


----------



## RickS72

Congratulations on a really cool and iconic looking watch. What made you decide on the Mk 16 rather than the 3717, was it the braceket?


----------



## leongkc

There were 4 watches that I was deliberating between: 3717, 3777, 3255 and 3265.

3777
The watch looked too big and overwhelmed my 7" wrist. One main reason is down to the thinner bezel. I do wear a PAM104, but the appearance of the new chrono was just too in my face. The logo on the seconds subdial just seems so wrong to me.

3717
A classic by now and the dial is lovely, well proportioned in every sense. I was looking for a bracelet version, but only just 1 remained with my AD and it is with the strap. Buying a braclet separately is an option. However, after trying it on, I just felt my Portofino chrono sat so much nicer on my wrist. The watch looks fantastic off my wrist, not so good on it. 

Mark 16 and 17
I liked the newer watch's size at 41mm, but the 16 sat nicer on the wrist. Also, the 17's triple date is just too gimmicky for me. I liked the classic look more, and there are not many left. The bracelet is lovely, comfortable and the easy adjustment wowed me.

Hence, my final choice was the Mark XVI.


----------



## Robertus

My two cents:
- the one and only (huge) advantage of the new 43 mm model is the micro-adjust clasp for the steel bracelet, which is an important factor, mainly at larger and heavier watches, like this 43 mm Flieger.
- downs are the triple date window which I will never get used to, the shift of the IWC Schaffhausen writing for the same reason, the extra large dial making subdials seem small, and the dial design reminding me always on one of the cheapest Fortis watches (see link Soubor:FORTIS-Flieger-Chronograph.jpg - Wikipedie ).
Link is in Czech, the first find on Google's "Fortis Flieger".
So all in all the huge downs cannot make me live with the one up of the micro-adjust clasp. Hope this clasp will appear on other series too, e. g. the Aquatimers.
BTW when choosing classic design IWC Fliegerchrono you cannot pass by the ref. 3706 on Mk.I. bracelet - the watch I'm just wearing when typing this. A real classic design and a very, very comfy size and weight. See scan! (Excuse me for the very bad scan quality! The watch has some small dings and dents, but I've purchased it new in 1998 and it was a daily wearer for many years. Calender discs were shifted to black ones.) You can find the 3706 usually only used but some are like new and go for very attractive prices because of this fashion of large watches today.
Hope my post is of some help. Best,
Robert


----------



## SCD

leongkc said:


> After a month of deliberation..... the winner is.... the Mark XVI!


I went back and forth for several weeks between the Mark XVI and the 3717 before choosing the XVI and since I've been sure of my choice. It's practical dimensions and simple features just make it more of a "purposeful" design that fits in the with the aesthetic for me. Like you, I got the bracelet, but have been wearing it mostly on a black Hadley Roma 891. The texture of the leather and the white stitches perfectly match the dial.


----------



## Broleo

3717...since I have one with bracelet..Bad ass watch...hehehe


----------



## erdalozan

I went to my local AD yesterday and tried new 3777. Love the new bigger case, it is so much bigger than 3717 which I had a year ago but traded it as it looked too small to me. 3777 looked as big as my Pam 176, it stands out. I even compared it with the new 46mm Big Pilot to see the size difference and 3777 looked just a little smaller. 

if you have wrists bigger than 7" you can easily carry this watch in my opinion. I have 7.5" wrists

I agree that IWC did a little too much on the dial but nothing really bothered me.

As soon as i sell my BR03 Green ceramic, i will go for 3777.


----------



## snkpkp

erdalozan said:


> I went to my local AD yesterday and tried new 3777. Love the new bigger case, it is so much bigger than 3717 which I had a year ago but traded it as it looked too small to me. 3777 looked as big as my Pam 176, it stands out. I even compared it with the new 46mm Big Pilot to see the size difference and 3777 looked just a little smaller.
> 
> if you have wrists bigger than 7" you can easily carry this watch in my opinion. I have 7.5" wrists
> 
> I agree that IWC did a little too much on the dial but nothing really bothered me.
> 
> As soon as i sell my BR03 Green ceramic, i will go for 3777.


I got mine 3777-04 yesterday and loving it ! Perfect fit !


----------



## Tim99

I haven't tried on either of them, but I wonder: Has IWC changed strap & buckle from 3717 to 3777?


----------



## XZACM102

My 3777 on brown croc with folding clasp, like this combo a lot.


----------



## Lfcd66

Hi, 

Love your combo.. Is that original IWC strap and deployment buckle on the 3777?


----------



## Lfcd66

I have checked and there are hardly any other IWC models that use the odd size (21mm). 

It looks as if you are you on 22mm strap?


----------



## Lfcd66

I have checked and there are hardly any other IWC models that use the odd size (21mm). 

It looks as if you are you on 22mm strap?


----------



## Tim99

Congratulations, XZACM102! Looks like the Spitfire Chrono strap & buckle!?


----------



## anonymousmoose

leongkc said:


> After a month of deliberation..... the winner is.... the Mark XVI!
> 
> View attachment 680530


Pity you never found that 3717 on bracelet, but after looking at that, it doesnt matter. Very nice.


----------



## XZACM102

I believe mine is 21mm strap. Deployment buckle cost me $470 & strap $320, original IWC. Buckle is 18mm


----------



## KUNISMAN

I´ll have to say the 3717-01, mainly because I took the plunge for one yesterday, never liked the new date display even though the larger subdials appealed to me and the 42mm size (6,5 inch wrist) was made for me.
To be honest I don´t think you could go wrong with either of them.


----------



## erdalozan

Enjoy your 3717! After thinking about it for a while I bought 46mm top gun few months ago... Extremely happy with it.


----------



## Lfcd66

Go with your heart mate.. I prefer the bigger dial of the 3777 and I bought it without much consideration ...


----------



## mark1958

Well it is Dec 2012 and not too many new 3717's around. I am new to IWC. After wearing a Breitling Aerospace for 7 years, I have elected to go with IWC. I have had the opportunity to try on a 3777. I have a narrow wrist about 5.5 inches. The 3777 feels a bit big but it is really hard to tell over a period of 5 minutes how it is going to feel after a getting used to it. I have never tried a 3717 but I like the fact that it is a bit smaller. 1mm does not sound like much. My aerospace is 40mm. I like IWC in part because of the large dials and visibility. I am early 50s and I am on the border of wearing reading glasses. I do not want to wear glasses to see the subdials. So i am really torn. One of the issues of course is that the 3717s will not be available in the near future (even now hard to find). Do you think the 3717s will hold value a bit more in the immediate future because they are no longer in production and seem to be very popular? I am not really into watches for the purposes of collection but I was thinking if i start with a 3717 and realize i can handle a bigger dial perhaps in a year or so switch out watches. The other issue is that without seeing a 3717 in person-- hard to know how easy it will for me to see the subdials. I can see the 3777 sundials while wearing the watch.


----------



## KUNISMAN

Well can you see them from here?


----------



## mark1958

I can see the dials. The problem is that i cannot judge the distance and size compared to how i would look at my watch from the distance of my eyes...


----------



## KUNISMAN

mark1958 said:


> I can see the dials. The problem is that i cannot judge the distance and size compared to how i would look at my watch from the distance of my eyes...


Well I don´t know if I can help you much, I´ve seen and tried the 3777 and yes the subdials are a fraction larger in diam, but, at least in my case I found that the smallish dimensions of the 3717 suited me better (6,5inch wrist) and I´m not a fan of the new date configuration - perhaps for you too will be harder to figure out what day of month it is...
but here you have a side by side picture of them both IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Forum | New Paris Boutique


----------



## mark1958

Kunishman
Thanks for the comment and post. I did find that image yesterday and downloaded it and have been looking at it.. Wish there was a ruler in the image too...


----------



## diaby2afc

mark1958 said:


> Kunishman
> Thanks for the comment and post. I did find that image yesterday and downloaded it and have been looking at it.. Wish there was a ruler in the image too...


Even if you love the new larger subdials, I think the 3777 would be a tad too large for a 5.5 inch wrist. Unless you're into an oversized watch, the 3717 would be a better option, in my opinion. The numbers on the dial are fairly legible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indeep

I have a aquatimer chrono 3767 and it doesnt look to big on my wrist. Tomorrow my new 377701 will be here. very excited! By the way my wrist is 8"


----------



## mark1958

Well I ended up going with the 3777. Will be here in a few days


----------



## indeep

I got mine today 377701 and I think its very nice. Not to big and great for dress or casual wear. Very Happy.


----------



## diaby2afc

mark1958 said:


> Well I ended up going with the 3777. Will be here in a few days


Glad I could help 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

